# KC Mitchell-Amputee Powerlifter



## CDG (Mar 1, 2017)

Very cool article from Task and Purpose about Army veteran KC Mitchell, the first amputee to ever complete a full powerlifting meet.

This Vet Made History As The First Amputee Powerlifter To Compete Against Able-Bodied Athletes


----------

